# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  Petite loupiote verte

## sammy33

Quand s' éteint le témoin lumineux vert à côté du pseudo?

Quand mon mp à un pseudo - que je pense en ligne car le témoin de présence est allumé- reste non lu, je m' aperçois sur son profil qu' il s' est en fait déconnecté depuis un certain temps avant.

----------


## Chenille

Je viens de constater ça par hasard, apparemment 20mns après la déco  ::

----------

